# Submitting a P50 form due to leaving Ireland.



## mainslead (1 Aug 2005)

I am leaving Ireland to live and work in the UK permanantely. I have only been resident in Ireland working about 120 days this year. Do I have to submit a P50 to claim back all the tax & credits for this year to date?

Thanks


----------



## gongey (4 Aug 2005)

if you went through the books, head into the tax office with your form P45 from your employer. depending on the tax credits you were entitled to, the tax paid and the amount of earnings, you may or may not be entitled to a refund.


----------

